
First-person Tetris - thecosas
http://www.firstpersontetris.com/
======
jere
Darn, I was hoping for a perspective from the block itself looking down on the
already placed blocks.

Second-person tetris then?

[on a side note, I really need to learn how to game the front page. 2 year
old, minute twist on 30 year old game -> front page. write a new game from
scratch -> dustbin]

~~~
leeoniya
like Blockout from the 90s?
[https://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&biw=1920...](https://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&biw=1920&bih=953&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=blockout&oq=blockout&gs_l=img.3...0.0.0.3672.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c..6.img.rR7hL6R1Vao)

~~~
orjan
I immediately thought of Welltris:
[https://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&biw=1920...](https://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&biw=1920&bih=953&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=blockout&oq=blockout&gs_l=img.3...0.0.0.3672.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c..6.img.rR7hL6R1Vao#um=1&hl=en&safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=welltris&oq=welltris&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l6.24534.26173.0.26595.8.8.0.0.0.0.179.734.6j2.8.0...0.0...1c.1.6.img.MdSBBwzo3Kk&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43828540,d.bGE&fp=ec8fca4e9cb74de&biw=1920&bih=1085)

------
tsm
Another fun (for some value of fun) variant is Hell Tetris[0] based on
xkcd[1].

0 - <http://www.kongregate.com/games/banthar/hell-tetris>

1 - <http://xkcd.com/724/>

~~~
nthitz
Perhaps more interesting is Hatetris
<http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html> which is programmed to always
give you the worst possible piece. Just try to clear a line!

~~~
shin_lao
Well it always gives the same piece... Of course you can't finish a line. What
does it prove?

~~~
pseudonym
It doesn't give you the same piece every time. If it did, you could finish a
line just by lining each S-shaped piece on it's long end.

I managed to pull off a 4-line score: 20C2 AAAA AAAA 8CAA AAAA AAAA AEAA AAAA
A5EA AAAA AD5A A2AA 0000 AA32 0AAA AAAA B0A9 552A AAAA ADAA AAAA B62A AAAA
AB2A AAAA A8C2 AAAA AAA3 2AAA AAAA D58A AAAD AAAA A8C0 2AAA A8C2 2AAA AA39
AAAA B0AA AAAA 3AAA A8C8 AAAA A36A A3AA A32A AA30 02AA 8C0A AA8C 2AA9 5DAA
AAAA AA9D 55AA AAAA AA75 5AAA AAA9 55AA AAAA 15AA AAA9 D54A AAAB 9AAA 46AA
A808 AAA0 AAA1 556A AAB5 55AA AAAA

~~~
avparker
I used the same strategy to get 6:

C00A AAAA AAAB 0AAA AAAA ABAA AAAA AAB5 AAAA AAAA B000 AAAA AAAD 52AA AAAA
AC02 AAAA AAAC 0AAA AAAA C2AA AAAA ACAA AAAA AEAA AAAA ADAA AAAA AD6A AAAA
C00A AAAA C02A AAAA C0AA AAAC 2AAA AACA AAAA EAAA AAD4 AAAA AC00 AAAC 02AA
AC0A AAC2 AAAC AAAD 2AAA D55A AAAA AAA9 5DAA AAAA AB5A AAAB 5AAA B00A AB0A
ABAA 9D4A A975 AAAA AAB5 56AA AAAC 02AA C2AA EAAD 52AA D56A AAAD 55AA A956
AAB5 AAB1 AAB0 AA8C 1756 6A01 03AA 2A

------
smnrchrds
Take a look at not Tetris 2[1]. From its description:

Not Tetris 2 is the spiritual successor of the classic Tetris mixed with
physics. The result is a fun spinoff in which blocks are no longer bound to
the usual grid. Blocks can be rotated and placed at any angle, resulting in a
complete mess if not careful. And with the newest cutting edge technology, Not
tetris 2 allows line clears when the lines are sufficiently filled.

[1] <http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/>

~~~
skylan_q
I've played this one too much. Very fun.

------
lutze
Interesting idea! I wouldn't recommend trying to play this after being on the
vino all night though.

Excuse me while I find a bucket.

------
ruswick
The fact that the orientation of the view changes based on the orientation of
the block necessarily precludes this from truly being "first-person Tetris."
(Unless the implied viewer can rotate about an axis that is perpendicular to
the screen, which seems absurd.) Anyway, I digress.

It's still a neat concept...

------
jared314
The first time I saw this was in 2010. Ah, those were the days.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052389>

------
ari_elle
Very cool indeed, especially because the concept is not something
astonishingly complex.

Check out _NightMode_ and _Exsistential Crisis_

I consider the latter one to be the crown of this concept.

It looks even better and you have to memorize the structures laid, which makes
it more interesting (especially since once you've grasped the original idea,
the normal mode is not that hard at all)

~~~
Guillaume86
+1 Existential crisis is really cool because it adds a memory game to the mix

------
mahmud
Warning, motion-sickness trigger.

~~~
davidw
Ugh, yes. I didn't think I could feel queasy from looking at a computer screen
(outside of, say, staring at bad PHP code), but this thing set off my stomach.

------
yaakov
Did playing that make anyone else nauseous?

~~~
tehwalrus
yes. I discovered this a few years ago, and used to play it as a break from
work - it is fantastic at _making you stop_ after a while because you're so
dizzy! :)

------
EGreg
I was hoping for a first-person 3d tetris

but the way it's made here, I think what it's missing is that gravity should
be replaced by maneuvering to whatever side of the square is "up"

like aiming a spaceship

that would be challenging to play!

------
Mahn
Also old, but since we are on the mood: <http://www.tetris1d.org/>

------
jgv
This is by David Kraftsow aka dontsave (<http://dontsave.com>). His projects
are consistently awesome. Check out <http://yooouuutuuube.com>

------
thetable
I have a feeling this is going to make the tetris effect much more extreme.

------
boon
I thought it was fun to just hear the original music again...

------
loudmax
This is brilliant! But I find the key mapping much harder to adjust to than
the perspective. I'm far more used to 'k' to rotate and space to drop.

------
emehrkay
I was, sadly, hoping for Resident Evil 1/Tomb Raider 1 style controls where up
is ALWAYS forward. It increases difficulty ten-fold.

------
frozenport
Reminds us that Flash isn't dead.

~~~
shurcooL
Ah, that's why all I saw was a black page. They don't even bother to do
notification of errors these days.

~~~
lignuist
Same for me. Such games should have a landing page with a screenshot, or at
least some explanation.

------
zozu
This is so entertaining. Thanks for sharing. I will spread the word on this
one!

------
thomaskng88
This is gives me a serious headache! Try playing this whilst drunk....

------
joeblau
This is not what I thought, but it was just as awesome. Great job!

------
jimktrains2
Actually one of the highest scoring games of Tetris I've played.

------
stevewilhelm
I was so looking forward to a Doom/Tetris mashup. Disappointed.

------
short_circut
This is so much more challenging than regular tetris!

------
jbarrec
Awesome, but that just gave me a headache! lol

------
donebizkit
IIII ... t's .... something !!! :)

------
avodonosov
TYPE 1 of music is pleasant

------
10098
It gave me the dizzies.

------
freejack
the controls are goofy.

Why does the down button suddenly become the up button when the block rotates.
Shouldn't it stay the same?

It _does_ add an extra level of challenge though! :)

------
mynameishere
Ghastly. Who upmodded this? Anyone want to admit it?

------
shmerl
8 bit music :)

------
chamanbuga
woa not an easy game. Sweet idea!

------
friendstock
awesome!

------
brunorsini
old... but cool :)

------
tekniiq
i hate this game already

